# Welche Pflanzen sollten in Pflanztaschen ???



## Totto (17. Aug. 2010)

Hiiiiilllllffffeeee,
mein Mann hat heute unseren Teichrand mit Kokos Pflanztaschen verschönert, endlich sieht man die Folie nicht mehr. 
Die Bepflanzung der Pflanztaschen, überlässt mein Schatz'i jetzt aber mir.
Helft mir bitte, ich weiss absolut nicht welche Pflanzen für dererlei Ufermatten geeignet sind
Danke euch im Vorraus
L.G.
Anja


----------



## Wuzzel (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen sollten in Pflanztaschen ???*

Hallo Anja, 
reinpflanzen kannst Du im Prinzip alles, was fuer die Wassertiefe geeignet ist in der die Pflanztaschen hängen. 
www.nymphaion.de oder www.naturagart.de liefern da ein breites Sortiment. Nymphaion hat eine interaktive Pflanzenliste, die sicher sehr hilfreich ist. 

Auch wenn es nicht zu Deiner Frage gehört sei mir vielleicht der wirklich gut gemeinte freundliche Hinweis erlaubt, das viele hier im Forum mit den Taschen aus Kokos eher negative Erfahrungen gemacht haben, da diese sich sehr schnell auflösen. Ich habe von Else Pflanztaschen bekommen, die Sie wohl mal bei Naturagart erworben hat. Diese macht auf mich einen sehr viel solideren Eindruck. 
Vielleicht überlegt Ihr, ob Ihr es bei den Kokostaschen belasst, bevor Ihr Euch in wenigen Jahren ärgert, wenn alles abrutscht. 

Viele Grüße 
Wuzzel

edit: bei Naturagart gibts auch Saatgut für den Teichrand. Die Saison für das Pflanzen geht allerdings eher dem Ende zu, aussäen geht erst wieder im Frühjahr.


----------



## Totto (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen sollten in Pflanztaschen ???*

Dank Dir Wuzzel,

der Tipp mit den Pflanztaschen von Naturagart ist ja ok, aber nun haben wir mal die Kokostaschen, und werden sie auch vorerst behalten.
Wäre jedoch dankbar für jeden Tipp was die Bepflanzung angeht, mir wäre ja etwas Blühendes am liebsten, Männe sagt...., es muss zu unseren Koi's passen, er spricht von Wasserwerten usw......

Biiiitttee Hilfe

L.G.

Anja


----------



## Wuzzel (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen sollten in Pflanztaschen ???*

Hallo Anja, 

leider hast Du immer noch nicht geschrieben, in welcher Wassertiefe die Pflanzen jetzt hängen.
Das muss man schon wissen. 
Für alles was Oberhalb der Wasserfläche ist finde ich diese Ufersaat ganz toll (wie gesagt, im Frühjahr säen). 

Hast Du Dir denn die Pflanzenliste mal angeschaut ? Da findest Du doch die wichtigsten Sachen mit Wassertiefe und Blütenfarbe etc. aufgelistet. Hier noch mal der Link, weil die nicht so leicht zu finden ist: 
http://www.nymphaion.de/downloads/Interaktive Teichpflanzenliste.xls

Mir gefallen __ Gauklerblumen, Wasserlilien, __ Hechtkraut, __ Wasserminze __ Kalmus und __ Brunnenkresse recht gut. 
Wenn Du hässliche Stellen im Uferbereich verdecken willst, dann geht auch __ Pfennigkraut ganz gut. 
Im Randbereich gibts etliche __ Hosta, die am Teich gut aussehen. 
Aber die Pflanzenauswahl ist so vielfältig wie die Teiche und deren Besitzer, da kann man kaum empfehlen, was gut aussieht, denn das ist totale Geschmackssache. 

Mit den Pflanztaschen würde ich genau so machen wenn Sie denn jetzt drinnen sind, so groß ist der Teich nicht, das man nicht wenn die Taschen zerbröseln nach und nach was anderes machen kann und die Fasern bleiben dann ja im Filter hängen. Als weitere Alternative gab es hier im Forum auch schon einige, die sich aus Rasenteppich Pflanztaschen genäht haben. 

Nuja, vielleicht meldet sich ja noch einer von den Pflanzenspezies, aber ich denk der Pflanzplan ist einfach was, da muss man selber mal nen bissi schauen was einem gefällt und was zu den Wassertiefen passt. 

Ach so... gaaaaanz wichtig.... hast Du aber vermutlich schon gelesen !? KEINE Teicherde ! Vorschläge für geeignetes Substrat findest Du in der Forensuche massenweise.

Gruß Wuzzel


----------

